# Henry's Lake, Idaho



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I spent Wednesday-Saturday of this past week fishing Henry's Lake. The fishing wasn't phenomenal, it'd turn on each morning and again in the afternoon for about an hour but other than that it was pretty slim pickings. We caught probably 15-20 fish each day. Most were your typical healthy cutts, found a few big brookies, never did touch any hybrids. We flyfished throwing mostly leeches but had the best luck indicator fishing. For whatever reason I have a hard time catching fish up there anymore on the previous go-to leech patterns. This fish made the trip worth it, he measured at 20 inches even and had to be a good solid 5 pounds. Let him go to be caught again, although I really wish I had some extra cash laying around to do a replica mount. He had me in the backing twice, it was a miracle he didn't come off with some of the runs he made!



And the obligatory make it look massive picture.



Found grandpa a few fish as well


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats an awesome fish, cool that you got out with your grandpa.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice brook trout!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice brookie good to see a few still in there!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice brookie! Good to see your Grandpa's still enjoying the lake.


----------

